# Auflage verkleinert?



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte diesen Topic schon länger aufmachen, aber bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen, daher jetzt erst.

Also es dreht sich um folgendes. Anfang diesen Monats bin ich zu meinem Kiosk um die Ecke gegangen, wo ich seit nem guten Jahr jeden Monat meine PCGH mit DVD abhole. Bin umgezogen, und hab halt geschaut, wo ich die her bekomme, weil das allgemein gar nicht soo einfach ist. Die waren auch total freundlich und haben beim Distributor eine DVD-PCGH organisiert. Also trag ich da immer schön mein Geld hin.

Naja, immer bis halt auf diesen Monat. Da musste ich dann nämlich erst hören, dass die neue PCGH noch nicht da sei, Sie sich aber darum kümmern würden. Tag später hies es dann: Tja tut uns leid, aber die haben wohl die Auflage reduziert, und wir haben keine Abbekommen. Vielleicht bekommen wir in den nächsten Tage/Wochen noch eine."

Fand ich natürlich richtig "klasse" hab dann auch gesagt, dass Sie sich keine mühe machen müssen, und hab im Bahnhofs-Kiosk in Mannheim danach geschaut, die hatten dann auch so 6 Ausgaben da. Aber es kanns doch eigentlich nicht sein, das ich als Käufer erst mal schauen muss, wo ich denn überhaupt die Print her bekomme... Da muss man sich dann auch wirklich nicht darüber beschweren, das man zu wenig verkauft, denn die meisten hätten sich wohl gesagt "dann halt NICHT".

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mal dazu was sagen könntet, oder euren Partnern mal in den Poppes tretet.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Oktober 2012)

ein abo ist keine option?


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Oktober 2012)

Sowas nennt man Gewinnmaximierung.
Warum sollte man 10 Millionen Print Ausgaben verteilen ,wenn es nur 8 Millionen Käufer gibt.


Bei mir in der Gegend konnte Ich vor längere Zeit in fast jeden Laden eine Print Ausgabe kaufen.
 Jetzt habe Ich nur noch Zwei Läden zur Auswahl.


----------



## Schokomonster (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich die Aktuellen IVW Zahlen so anschaut wo die Verkäufe (leider) gegenüber dem letzten Quartal um fast 20% zurückgegangen sind ist es ja nur verständlich das die Auflage auch mal verkleinert werden muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2012)

Gut das es mal eine Verzögerung geben kann um einen Tag kann ja mal passieren, aber ansonsten hatte ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt die Zeitschrift in meinem Umfeld zu bekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja, das es Anpassungen gibt ist ja ok, aber das man die Antwort bekommt: "Ja keine Ahnung wann wir eine bekommen, und ob Überhaupt, weil wir keine zugeteilt bekommen haben" dann läuft da etwas schief. 

Und wenns nur an der Verteilung liegt, aber es kann doch nicht sein, das man praktisch auf gut glück >>paar Tage warten muss, oder halt in anderen Städten danach sucht. 

Und ja, Abo wäre ne Alternative, aber ich mag die kleinen Buchhandlungen/Kioske


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Oktober 2012)

Das dürfte aber an den Kioskbetreiber liegen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

Ne, das lag an dem Distributor, bei dem er seine ganzen Magazine einkauft. Ich war doch dabei, als Sie nochmal da angerufen hat.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ein abo ist keine option?


 Für mich bei den aktuellen Prämien nicht.


----------



## L-man (24. Oktober 2012)

bei uns wird es auch immer schwieriger an ein Exemplar zu kommen. War es vor knapp einem Jahr noch in 3 Läden in meiner Nähe zu finden gibt es Momentan nur noch einen Laden der die führt und der bekommt auch nur 2-3 Stück und nur die DVD Version. Ich wollte mir auch mal Testweise die Pad&Phone anschauen und die bekommt man wirklich nirgendwo zu kaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Oktober 2012)

Früher gabs die PCGH Print an jeder Tankstelle. Mittlerweile nicht mehr. Man ist ja fast genötigt ein Abo zu nehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja ein weiteres Problem ist auch die Menge an Zeitschriften die auf den Markt kommt, da muss der Betreiber schauen was er in welcher Menge nimmt. Dann der Tag wo die Lieferung kommt, da kann es mitunter auch dauern je nach Personal bis die Ware im Regal landet oder es gibt wie schon mal erwähnt eine Verspätung oder die Lieferung wurde vergeigt


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2012)

Unabhängig von den Prämien sehe ich in einem Abo den Vorteil, dass
...das Heft direkt nach Hause geliefert wird.
...der Liefertermin recht klar ist (selten mal ein zwei Tage Verspätung).
...die Gesamtkosten geringer sind, besonders mit Vergünstigung als Student o.ä. (unter der Annahme, dass sowieso jede Ausgabe geholt wird).

Eine Verringerung der Auflage würde mich aber tatsächlich nicht unbedingt überraschen, da viele Printmagazine rückläufige Entwicklungen zeigen. Zudem kann es auch am Kisokbetreiber liegen, dass da was verpennt wird, habe ich auch schon erlebt.
Im Zweifelsfall müsstest Du sonst einen etwas längeren Weg zu einem größeren Laden antreten. Zeitschriftenläden am Bahnhof sind ja z.B. meist für ein großes Sortiment bekannt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte diesen Topic schon länger aufmachen, aber bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen, daher jetzt erst.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Ich würde mir gut überlegen, ob Dein Händler der richtige ist. "Sie haben die Auflage reduziert und wir habe keine abkommen" - da muss ich echt lachen, sorry. Du kannst die PCGH bei JEDEM Kiosk bestellen. Wenn der Besitzer Dir was anderes erzählt, raucht oder trinkt er wohl zu viel.

Wenn ein Händler eine PCGH bestellt und mehrmals hintereinander nicht verkauft, wird er natürlich irgendwann nicht mehr beliefert. Aber zu sagen, sie kriegen keine ab, das ist echt der Brüller. Du kannst mir gerne mal den Kiosk als PN schicken.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich kauf da jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr die PCGH mit DVD. Die hatten die am Anfang gar nicht im Sortiment, haben Sie dann aber aufgenommen, und diesen Monat ist Sie schlicht nicht gekommen, und auf Anfrage hies es, das Sie halt nicht sagen können, wann Sie die bekommen. Selbst als Sie die erste Print für mich extra bestellt haben, war das Ding am nächsten Tag da. Ok, war nur die ohne DVD, da hatte ich vergessen, aber dann war die mit DVD halt trotzdem 1-2 Tage später da.

Warum sollten die mich verarschen, und mich in nen anderen Laden dackeln lassen? Kioske habens ja heute nicht mehr so dicke, als das Sie einfach Kunden abziehen lassen könnte.

Ich schick dir aber mal die Adresse von dem Kiosk. Die holen die aber, soweit ich das verstanden habe, nicht direkt von euch, sondern von nem Großhändler. Wenn ist da wohl das Problem.


----------



## Knäcke (24. Oktober 2012)

Es geht mir ähnlich. Bin unregelmäßiger Käufer der Print-Ausgabe und habe auch bemerkt, dass es die Ausgaben immer seltener im Sortiment gibt. Die DVD findet bei mir kaum Beachtung was noch erschwerend hinzukommt.

 Aus diesem Grund kauf ich mir das Heft auch entsprechend weniger - so schade wie ich es auch finde.


----------



## Jooschka (25. Oktober 2012)

Da sach ich nur: Der Bahnhofszeitungsladen hat immer alles!!!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich habe zwar ein Abo, aber bei meinen letzten Streifzügen in die großen (Bahnhof) und kleineren Zeitschriftendealer habe ich bei uns keine Veränderung wahrgenommen. Beim Bahnhofshändler kriegen die immer ihre 20-25 Hefte ohne DVD  und der andere Laden hat ebenfalls 5-7 Exemplare. Also hier alles "wie sonst auch"...keine "Auflagenverkleinerung" in Sicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Sagte ich ja auch schon das ich bisher keinerlei Veränderungen festgestellt hatte, und wer nicht fragt der nicht gewinnt. Selbst Rewe, Real und Co haben die in der Auslage


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss bis zum nächsten Kaufland 20km fahren. Wo anderes gibts bei mir die PCGH nicht .


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich muss bis zum nächsten Kaufland 20km fahren. Wo anderes gibts bei mir die PCGH nicht .


 
Wie wärs mit nem Abo?


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich muss bis zum nächsten Kaufland 20km fahren. Wo anderes gibts bei mir die PCGH nicht .


 
Abo? Würde sich schon wegen der Fahrtkosten lohnen. Oder nimmst du das Fahrrad?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2012)

Dann frag doch den Krämer um die Ecke oder den Zapfhahndompteur ob der nicht die Zeitschrift für dich ins Sortiment aufnimmt. Ich hatte bisher niemanden kennengelernt der sich dagegen sperrt


----------



## JoKa29 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn die Problematik hier auch - in manchen Monaten gibt es die auch nur garantiert im Kaufland (da habe ich die immer bekommen, wenn es sie nirgendwo anders gab).
Ich denke aber, es liegt dann daran - das der Kiosk, die Tanke oder der Lottoladen sie nicht oder halt weniger bestellt hat ... 
Bekommen hab ich sie letztendlich immer, manchmal halt nur einen Tag später (denn es kommt auch vor, dass die Ausgaben zu spät eingeräumt oder zu spät geordert wurden).
Tja und wer die PCGH haben will, muss oder wird auch einen längeren Weg in Kauf nehmen, oder? 

Oder wie Voredner gesagt haben: zum "Kiosk Deines Vertrauens" gehen und es dort regelmässig bestellen ....


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Abo? Würde sich schon wegen der Fahrtkosten lohnen. Oder nimmst du das Fahrrad?



Nee, wir fahren so zimlich wöchentlich da hin(also nicht zum Kaufland, sondern einfach in die Stadt)
Außerdem kaufe ich mir nicht jede Ausgabe....ich denke aber, dass ich jetzt bald, wenn ne coole Prämie dabei ist, n Abo abschließe


----------



## TempestX1 (1. November 2012)

Naja. Bei mir war das mal ähnlich aber bei einem anderen Heft. Hatte dann mal eine Ausgabe nicht gekauft und schon wurde sie wieder aus dem Programm genommen.
Da hängen wohl noch einige Zwischenhändler mit drin die dann die Kioske beliefern und dann die Bestellungen/Lieferungen koordinieren. Warum das dein Laden aber nichts abbekommen hat verstehe ich nicht. Vll haben die ein "Bestellminimum" so das es sich nicht (mehr) gelohnt hat.


----------



## Skysnake (1. November 2012)

Naja, es ging ja fast 1 Jahr lang ohne Probleme, bis eben zu besagtem Tag...


----------



## Aer0 (2. November 2012)

isgesammt zu anderen pc zeitungen muss man sagen die pcgh ist echt die seltenste


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Im "normalen" Kiosk bekommt man die hier überhaupt nicht, einzig im grössten Einkaufs Center hat die einer. Ansonsten mit viel Glück dass man die Normale Ausgabe der PC Games ohne alles bekommt. Computer Bild Spiele, PC Action, c't, Chip, Next, und wie sie alle heissen gibt's fast überall, aber die PC Games Ableger sind seltener als Trüffel


----------

